# Advice on a Tank needed



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well on this wonderful Friday.

So I am in the process of getting myself mod number two, after much research and discussions with forum members I have made up my mind on which Mod to get, i.e. Smok H-priv (it will not be the pink one, @Stosta & @Greyz )

However, I am having some trouble deciding on which tank to get with it. Keeping in mind that I have a pico (which is vaping like a beast) and I would like to start getting involved in building coils and so on, hence mod number two.

I would like something short and chubby like a mage (can't find it anywhere but just as an example) and have done extensive research on the below tanks:

Smok TF-RDTA
Ijoy Limitless plus RDTA 

I would love to hear any further suggestions and recommendations, keeping in mind I have never built anything coil related in my life and will need some practice.

This is me getting as much information as possible before committing to a purchase so any advise at all concerning ease of builds, types of tanks, pros/cons etc will be highly appreciated.

Thank you all lovely people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (22/7/16)

It isn't what you've been looking at, but the Griffin is super easy to build on - lots of space to work with. 

And great flavor too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Huffapuff said:


> It isn't what you've been looking at, but the Griffin is super easy to build on - lots of space to work with.
> 
> And great flavor too



Let me have a look, Heard great things about it, just never actually took the time to research it. Thanks @Huffapuff


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Interesting question! I started on the Subtank RBA which is very forgiving, and it is still my favourite tank to this day. BUt in all honesty if you're getting a dual 18650 mod you'll probably be looking for something a bit harder  I still think the Tornano is a little beast, but can't recall if it was easy to build on because I have some experience, or if it is easy to build on period.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Interesting question! I started on the Subtank RBA which is very forgiving, and it is still my favourite tank to this day. BUt in all honesty if you're getting a dual 18650 mod you'll probably be looking for something a bit harder  I still think the Tornano is a little beast, but can't recall if it was easy to build on because I have some experience, or if it is easy to build on period.



I do LOVE the look of this and seems to be a pretty solid tank. There is a place that stocks these in CPT think I will go and have a look later. 

The smok TF-RDTA seems so big and bulky though, and I really want to keep the device as compact as possible and not sacrifice too much. so I think the the nano might be just what I'm looking for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I do LOVE the look of this and seems to be a pretty solid tank. There is a place that stocks these in CPT think I will go and have a look later.
> 
> The smok TF-RDTA seems so big and bulky though, and I really want to keep the device as compact as possible and not sacrifice too much. so I think the the nano might be just what I'm looking for.


If you got the opportunity to check it out before you buy it that is first prize. The RBA on this tank is great, and the stock coils have to be the best I have have come across in terms of vapour production, they are insane. Great build quality, and IMO relatively newb friendly.

My biggest concern is that it is dual coil, and if I think of myself building my first coil, a single coil deck was intimidating enough, but that was without the help of anyone, so it might make things a lot easier if they can help you build your first setup in the store!


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Stosta said:


> If you got the opportunity to check it out before you buy it that is first prize. The RBA on this tank is great, and the stock coils have to be the best I have have come across in terms of vapour production, they are insane. Great build quality, and IMO relatively newb friendly.
> 
> My biggest concern is that it is dual coil, and if I think of myself building my first coil, a single coil deck was intimidating enough, but that was without the help of anyone, so it might make things a lot easier if they can help you build your first setup in the store!



That's exactly what I am planning to do, I have previously inquired about that with them and they are more than willing to help. They also sell "already rolled" coils for the builds, which I will most probably buy some of as a safety net.

But I have been told that the stock coils are hard to come by for the tornado, which coils do they take @Stosta


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's exactly what I am planning to do, I have previously inquired about that with them and they are more than willing to help. They also sell "already rolled" coils for the builds, which I will most probably buy some of as a safety net.
> 
> But I have been told that the stock coils are hard to come by for the tornado, which coils do they take @Stosta


They are specially designed for that tank only. The thing is your first coil will take you an hour to do, the second 30 minutes, and from then on its a 10 process to churn one out. Once you get the hang of it, it's dead easy.

Spare coils - http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-replacement-chip-coil-single-766?category=93


----------



## zadiac (22/7/16)

I'd say go for this one







A great all-rounder and awesome for taking down a gov..... oh, sorry, wrong forum ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

zadiac said:


> I'd say go for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I think that's just a TAD bit big for the mod...Nice one dude @zadiac


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Stosta said:


> They are specially designed for that tank only. The thing is your first coil will take you an hour to do, the second 30 minutes, and from then on its a 10 process to churn one out. Once you get the hang of it, it's dead easy.
> 
> Spare coils - http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-replacement-chip-coil-single-766?category=93



Thanks for the link @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Hey at @Imtiaaz i am at the very same point in time as you i am getting the h priv too thanks to @Greyz for the info but i want to put on a griffin 22mm rta on there rta cause im all set on the way it wicks and its dual clapton capabilities will later add top airflow maybe but thats where im at atbthe moment hope this thread can satisfy me tooo 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/7/16)

If you're getting the H-priv, why not get the kit? It comes with a mini TF4 which AFAIK can take the RBA base. 
-
When it comes to coils, honestly don't sweat it, http://steam-engine.org/ and one of those coil jigs either geekvape or coilmaster and you're set! 
Wicking in my experience was the harder thing to get down to perfection and it's actually super easy on a bottom fed tank like some you've been looking at.

I don't think the LMC RDTA plus or AVO will look / sit well on the pico, but I would suggest any of those bottom fed RDTA's for someone new, the build decks are huge so they are much less fiddly to install in and the wicking really is super easy. With most of them they come with that plug for dual/mono coil set ups too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

@Feliks Karp I hear what you are saying but one vendor has it for 970 just the mod and the kit for 1350 another vendor so if you calculate id much rather have the rta from the get go but its a great idea for @Imtiaaz and wicking can be a cruel biatchhhh to get right hehe 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @Feliks Karp I hear what you are saying but one vendor has it for 970 just the mod and the kit for 1350 another vendor so if you calculate id much rather have the rta from the get go but its a great idea for @Imtiaaz and wicking can be a cruel biatchhhh to get right hehe
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Thanks @mcgeerj35 and @Feliks Karp (congrats on the medal BTW), appreciate the advice. I also feel that given the price, it would be better to get a kick ass RTA off the bat. Also I don't mind the struggle at first but at least when I have that down I can get onto some more serious stuff. The thought of possibility intrigues and excites me, and what is vaping without a little excitement, right?


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Thats the exact way i feel where are you based @Imtiaaz?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thats the exact way i feel where are you based @Imtiaaz?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I'm in Cape Town @mcgeerj35, and we don't have half the vape infrastructure like there is in Joburg, so I always tend to struggle to get stuff that seems readily available over there.

Even the mod I will have to bring in from Gauteng. So I'm always two minded about getting certain stuff over here as the availability of certain items are always a question mark here.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Ah yeah thats true man but check out vape club on the mod cheapest ive seen @R970 and a griffin rta 22mm at R540 or R550 depending on the colour 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

That's actually exactly where I am ordering from @mcgeerj35 . By far the cheapest I've seen, and delivery is only 65 bucks..That's why I want to buy the tank from there as well as its cheaper than anywhere else and I wont have to pay delivery again, so makes sense. 

That's also why I limited my tank choices to some smok's and whatever else is on the site. I did call my local vape shop and they getting the nano in today, but I'm sure it will be quite expensive here.


----------



## RichJB (22/7/16)

I agree with Feliks, a Genesis-style RTA with a big deck and single-coil baffle is a great way to start rebuilding. I have an Avo already, Limitless Plus will be my next tank. The larger capacity, side fill and (what looks like) even easier wicking are winners for me. It won't fit on the Pico but will be a beast on the H-Priv.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

@RichJB isnt a griffin a genesis style or is that the velocity style?? And @Imtiaaz thats great mate and yes makes sense yes 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

RichJB said:


> I agree with Feliks, a Genesis-style RTA with a big deck and single-coil baffle is a great way to start rebuilding. I have an Avo already, Limitless Plus will be my next tank. The larger capacity, side fill and (what looks like) even easier wicking are winners for me. It won't fit on the Pico but will be a beast on the H-Priv.



Hey @RichJB, I was considering the limitless Plus, but seems abit to advanced right now, so also agree with @Feliks Karp concerning the bottom builds.

I'm not planning to do anything to the pico, I apologies for the confusion, I just meant that I have a pico as my backup device in case the builds just don't come together for me. I'm using the standard melo3 tank with some cCell 0.9 coils in and that is just fine, love the flavor, Hence device number 2,where I can do some cloud chasing


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

I am going to MILK this thread for advice, please bear with me.

I see there are two griffin's on the site. The griffin 25 and griffin RTA, anyone want to elaborate on these two?difference?which is better?newer?

and between those two and the Smok TF-RDTA and Tornado nano, which would you consider the better tank?

1 2 3 GO....


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I am going to MILK this thread for advice, please bear with me.
> 
> I see there are two griffin's on the site. The griffin 25 and griffin RTA, anyone want to elaborate on these two?difference?which is better?newer?
> 
> ...



The griffin 25 is the top airflow one FYI


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Lol 123 and i went hahaah but as far as i know the difference between tht griff rta and the 25 is the diameter of the rta is 22mm and the 25 is 25mm and the rta deck is slightly larger witch gives it more build space for crazy shit to go down but unfortunately thats all my knowledge includes now i wait for an elaborate detailed more in formative response as i want to know tooo hahah 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Lol 123 and i went hahaah but as far as i know the difference between tht griff rta and the 25 is the diameter of the rta is 22mm and the 25 is 25mm and the rta deck is slightly larger witch gives it more build space for crazy shit to go down but unfortunately thats all my knowledge includes now i wait for an elaborate detailed more in formative response as i want to know tooo hahah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Which one were you considering getting @mcgeerj35 ? They seem huge though? You don't mind that? I wanted a nice small chubby boy like in the "whats in you hand now" page posted by @Greyz, tornado nano looks so nice and compact


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

This just looks EPIC (I wanted to say "This just looks the tits" but it seems rude,lol):







This pic just made me fall IN LOVE with this mod @Greyz


----------



## RichJB (22/7/16)

mcgeerj35, Genesis style entails tank with juice underneath the coils. In tanks with the juice above the coil, like the Griffin, Crius, Smoks, etc, wicking is gravity-fed. In Genesis-style tanks, wicking is by capillary action in the cotton. So you need to tilt the mod/tank horizontally while vaping in order to feed the wick. But you can hold these tanks literally upside down while vaping. They work flawlessly in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

@Imtiaaz 

Why dont you just get the same setup as @Greyz  He will love you for it, and you will get what you seemingly want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Imtiaaz
> 
> Why dont you just get the same setup as @Greyz  He will love you for it, and you will get what you seemingly want.



HELL YES!!!!its Decided.............I'm stealing @Greyz Mod....

I think you right hey @KimVapeDashian its the only way I will be satisfied. Its so cheaty cheaty though but who cares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> HELL YES!!!!its Decided.............I'm stealing @Greyz Mod....
> 
> I think you right hey @KimVapeDashian its the only way I will be satisfied. Its so cheaty cheaty though but who cares.



@Greyz you are a ring leader. I want your setup too...

@Imtiaaz - do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well on this wonderful Friday.
> 
> ...



Please don't


KimVapeDashian said:


> @Greyz you are a ring leader. I want your setup too...
> 
> @Imtiaaz - do it



Just do it!


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Please don't
> 
> 
> Just do it!



The man of the hour. I think @Greyz is a Smok rep. He got two poeple to by that mod in two days. Fishy fishy...do you maybe have other sexy pics of that beautiful device for us?


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Hehe id does look great i must admit but @RichJB thanks for explaining ive then seen the genesis tanks thanks buddy and @Imtiaaz it does look tits on the mod but its more or less the same size as my subtank (not exact but almost there) but i must say the things i heard about the tank is appealing to me each to its own i will get a few tipes of tanks to see what my all time favorite so thats gonna be trail and error but i want different tanks so i can have multiple setups for different reasons tho so thats the end goal but will start off with the 22mm as i dont need all the fancyness of the 25 you can get it for the 22 tho so im not concerned about it too much im just scared the 25 might touch the screen and i wouldnt want that 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Hehe id does look great i must admit but @RichJB thanks for explaining ive then seen the genesis tanks thanks buddy and @Imtiaaz it does look tits on the mod but its more or less the same size as my subtank (not exact but almost there) but i must say the things i heard about the tank is appealing to me each to its own i will get a few tipes of tanks to see what my all time favorite so thats gonna be trail and error but i want different tanks so i can have multiple setups for different reasons tho so thats the end goal but will start off with the 22mm as i dont need all the fancyness of the 25 you can get it for the 22 tho so im not concerned about it too much im just scared the 25 might touch the screen and i wouldnt want that
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I feel you buddy @mcgeerj35 , and actually agree with you on the 22...I have a few days left to decide as my urge to buy this thing is growing stronger with each passing day, I don't think I can hold out for much longer


----------



## mcgeerj35 (22/7/16)

Hahaha yeah me tooo and i might only get my stuff next weekend witch is sad but they say all good things come to those who wait for payday hahahah lol @Imtiaaz 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/7/16)

If you want a short tank and easy to build. No doubt a serpent mini. Its got a 3ml tank and is smaller than a lot of rdas. Its a single coil with great flavour and top fill> Very easy to wick


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> If you want a short tank and easy to build. No doubt a serpent mini. Its got a 3ml tank and is smaller than a lot of rdas. Its a single coil with great flavour and top fill> Very easy to wick



HA that's interest!!! Let me look into that Thanks @Kalashnikov


----------



## Imtiaaz (22/7/16)

YAY YAY YAY, three suppliers in CPT has the NANO in black!!!! I'm chuffed..


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> HA that's interest!!! Let me look into that Thanks @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (22/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> The man of the hour. I think @Greyz is a Smok rep. He got two poeple to by that mod in two days. Fishy fishy...do you maybe have other sexy pics of that beautiful device for us?


Lol I'm no Smok rep and definitely not the man of the hour  Thanks for the compliment though  

I just seem to like the products that Smok are putting out, from their tanks to their new mods. They seem to be listening to what people want and are giving us that. 
Just to prove I'm not a Smok rep and because you asked, below is a pick of my favourite tank (on my fave mod) and it's made by iJoy...






Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/7/16)

@Imtiaaz bud please do us a solid and get the .gif outta your sig its distracting as heck and against site rules.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

zadiac said:


> I'd say go for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, @zadiac, i laughed out loud
Good tank indeed!


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Hi @Imtiaaz 

My suggestion is to go for something quite simple and easy as your first rebuildable
And something you can keep for a long time
I vote subtank mini or now the newer version toptank mini
Single coil and forgiving on the wicking

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Imtiaaz bud please do us a solid and get the .gif outta your sig its distracting as heck and against site rules.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/
> 
> Thanks.


 Oops..sorry guys,didn't know thats a no no but now I know know lol...Thanks for letting me know @Feliks Karp ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Imtiaaz
> 
> My suggestion is to go for something quite simple and easy as your first rebuildable
> And something you can keep for a long time
> ...



I will definelty look into your suggestion @Silver...the more suggestions the better, thank you buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

@Stosta and @Greyz, what has your juice consumption been like with the Nano, both with the chip coils and the RBA?


----------



## Stosta (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> @Stosta and @Greyz, what has your juice consumption been like with the Nano, both with the chip coils and the RBA?


I don't have it anymore, it was insane! I normally go through 6ml a day on average (MTL tiny low watt setup), if I used the Tornano all day I think I would easily use up to 30mls in a day. A tank (4ml I believe) would last me just short of two hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

Ouch, I guess that's the downside of all that flavour production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (25/7/16)

RichJB said:


> @Stosta and @Greyz, what has your juice consumption been like with the Nano, both with the chip coils and the RBA?


I find the Nano to he less juice hungry than my other tanks like the RDTA or TFv4. I suppose Stosta isn't used to the consumption these new sub ohm tanks.

In my experience it's not as hard on juice as other tanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

I've been able to stick to my 6ml per day target. Most of my vaping is done on 1Ω coils at around 26-30W. I use my Merlin around 2/3 of the time, with my Avo24 the other 1/3 and then occasionally the stock Ni TC coils in my Melo 2. I have to watch my Avo usage, I could see myself bumping up consumption substantially if I used that all the time, and even more if I did dual coils. 

I was considering getting either the Limitless Plus or the Tornado Nano to dip into regular dual-coiling. I'll give it some more thought, not sure I want to up my juice consumption significantly. It's not really a cost factor because I make my own juice, but I'm still entertaining notions of giving up vaping as well and don't want to get too hooked on it. Yeah right, like that's gonna happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

Greyz said:


> I find the Nano to he less juice hungry than my other tanks like the RDTA or TFv4. I suppose Stosta isn't used to the consumption these new sub ohm tanks.
> 
> In my experience it's not as hard on juice as other tanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the heads-up @Stosta and @Greyz, will be sure to stock up on juice with my next purchase...


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/16)

zadiac said:


> I'd say go for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's one helluva drip tip .


.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

Guys, 

Quick question, How do you know when you need to replace the cotton? I know you get a muted taste, but are there any other indicators? And when do you have to replace your coils?


----------



## Greyz (25/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question, How do you know when you need to replace the cotton? I know you get a muted taste, but are there any other indicators? And when do you have to replace your coils?



I'm not sure about everyone else but I tend to change cotton quite often especially if changing flavours. 
I have a 3 rewick rule - after 3 wicks I rewind new coils. 
All this I do to avoid having muted flavour or bad hit because the coils are dying. It's only a little cotton and wire but it makes the world of difference to your vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/7/16)

Muted taste can be an indicator of poor wicking, poor coil position and gunked coils too. If I don't change up my juice's flavour, wick usually stays good for two weeks or so. Depending on the material, coils last me a month or two, but that's with maintenance, wiping them down, dry burning gunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question, How do you know when you need to replace the cotton? I know you get a muted taste, but are there any other indicators? And when do you have to replace your coils?



Hi @Imtiaaz , thats a good question and not easy to answer since I think there is no rule

For me it generally depends on what juice, what wicking material and what power.

Higher power and darker richer juices and tobacco NETS tend to shred my wicks and coils.

The other issue for me is that the taste "muting" is very gradual and sometimes difficult to notice.

On my Reos I typically rewick every Reo bottle (about 5ml) although clearer juices can last longer - easily three bottles. But when I rewick after 5ml I do notice an improvement in taste. Rewicking after 10ml and the improvement is even greater.

On my Lemo1 at low power 15W single coil with Rayon and my Strawberry Ice (forgiving juice to wicks) i rewick after about 20ml - so about 5 tankfuls. But i have sometimes gone to 30-35ml and its still fine.

On my Subtank mini with a similar juice and also low power its the same - about 20-25ml

As for the coils, i have been guilty of not changing them frequently enough. Some coils are unchanged for 3 months but my devices are used in rotation so not dedicated use. For my vaping style and habits I think about a month is optimal for me before building a new coil. I often notice a much improved vape after building a new coil even though I do dry burn and rinse under a stream of water often and the old coil looks ok. Still tastes better when I build a new one. 

Hard for me to judge the exact juice use per coil, but i can try estimate. Im doing about 2-3ml per day on the Lemo1, so in a month thats about 60-90ml. I would say thats about optimal for me for a coil change. It could easily go another month. But bear in mind, this is low power and a forgiving juice on wicks/coils.

For me though its more about when I get the time or have an urge to try something different.


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/7/16)

Thank you so much @Silver , @Feliks Karp and @Greyz , appreciate you guys sharing you're thoughts and think I get the idea now. So basically varies with wiking depending on juice types, how often you want to change flavours etc and coil changes will be in the ball park of a month depending on maintenance.

I just needed some sort of baseline before getting started. I will see how things go on my side and hopefully be able to rebuild soon with lots of practice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

